# Boraras brigittae



## Nelson (31 Oct 2016)

Can anyone tell me what other fish occur in Boraras brigittae's habitat ?.
Links to where you got your info would be great .


----------



## Iain Sutherland (31 Oct 2016)

There was a good Boraras article in PFK a couple of months ago that listed co habitant species... ill did it out when i get home.  You know that it should have licorice gourami though, simply because they are fascinating and beautiful


----------



## Nelson (31 Oct 2016)

Iain Sutherland said:


> You know that it should have licorice gourami though


I'd love them,and Chocolate's,but very hard to get around my way.Also would need to have a constant supply of live food.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Nov 2016)

They do tend to pop up around now, I guess it must be the time of year.  White worm is super easy to keep going


----------



## zozo (1 Nov 2016)

Then you definitively should bookmark Seriouslyfish.com, there you'll find all the clues you need.. 



> *Distribution*
> Appears to be endemic to southwestern Borneo though occurence records are scant. The type locality is ‘Bandjarmasin’, a port town in the Indonesian province of Kalimantan Selatan (South Kalimantan), and following Kottelat (1991) it’s range extends westwards as far as the Jelai Bila river basin, near the town of Sukamara, where it’s said to occur sympatrically with the congener _B. merah _(but see ‘Notes’).


http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/boraras-brigittae/

Advanced search filter Borneo.. 
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/advanc...pHmin=&pHmax=&cmin=&cmax=&sF=&sM=&aL=&aD=&aH=


----------



## zozo (1 Nov 2016)

There exsists also a little book dedicated to several Boraras sp.

Title Boraras: 
Boraras Maculatus, Boraras Brigittae, Boraras Urophthalmoides, Boraras Micros, Boraras Merah
General Books LLC
LLC Books
General Books LLC, 2010
ISBN 1158293186, 9781158293186
20 pages

Seams to be available as PDF for $ 10.. 
http://booksllc.net/book.cfm?id=3808182

No idea what info it contains.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Nov 2016)

Iain Sutherland said:


> There was a good Boraras article in PFK a couple of months ago that listed co habitant species...


This one?
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/features/articles/boraras-marvels-in-miniature


----------



## Nelson (1 Nov 2016)

Thanks everyone .


----------



## Dantrasy (2 Nov 2016)

Thanks for posting the questions Nelson. I've bookmarked this page. I just got 17 chilis on the weekend. So this thread was perfect timing. Like you I'm looking forward to building a really nice home for them.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Nov 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> This one?
> http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/features/articles/boraras-marvels-in-miniature


looks like it, i thought the print version had the side article of setting up a tank for them with other endemic species?  Maybe i was mistaken but will hunt the hard copy of the issue down tonight.


----------



## andrew1987 (15 Nov 2016)

I was looking for the same info the other day. I found a video on YouTube with boraras brigittae and a betta together in there natural habitat. not sure on the type of betta though.


----------

